# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  (( ملف يحتوي على تصاميم الفلل ))

## saladino

*هل لديكِ يا أختي مشروع بناء فلة او لدى زوجكِ فكرة ما لبناء بيت لكم 
اذنا تفضل معى فى الجولة لتصاميم الفلل*








*تاااااااااااابع*

----------


## saladino

*تااااااااابع*

----------


## م. بسمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تصميم .............
واضح أنه تصميم عربي وبالأخص للمكلكه العربيه السعوديه والتي يخصص فيها مجلس للرجال وآخر للنساء..

يفيد هذا التصميم من هم بالصف الأول المعماري جدا حيث أن أول مشروع لهم هو تصميم فيلا..

في انتظار الطابق الثاني..
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الكريم

----------


## saladino

*




تااااااابع*

----------


## saladino

*





تاااااااااااابع*

----------


## saladino

*




تااااااااااااابع*

----------


## saladino

*





تااااااااااااابع*

----------


## saladino

*

تاااااااااابع*

----------


## saladino

*





تاااااااااابع*

----------


## saladino

*البقية فى ا لطريق انتظرونا*

----------


## saladino

*





لرؤية الغرف والمساحات من الداخل ( عرض فلاشى )


الدبلكسات



الوحدات*

----------


## nermo

::   ::  


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لرؤية الغرف والمساحات من الداخل ( عرض فلاشى )
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## nermo

::   ::   ::  


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لرؤية الغرف والمساحات من الداخل ( عرض فلاشى )
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## saladino

*شكرا على المرور والتعليق
التفاصيل بالداخل*

----------


## saladino

*


تصميم الدور الاول :



تصميم الدور الثاني :

*

----------


## saladino

*


تصميم الدور الاول : ( السفلي )


تصميم الدور الثاني :




تصميم الدورالثالث :
*

----------


## saladino

[IMG]http://www.filmnorthflorida.com/locations/Pensacola-Beach:-Sugar-Bowl-Subdivision/Pensacola-Beach:-Sugar-Bowl-Subdivision_01.jpg
[/IMG]

----------

